# Since All the Cool Kids Are Doing It...



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

BIO TIME, KIDDIES!

Name: Alstor
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: North American River Otter
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 133 lb

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Most of his features is that of a typical otter's. Most of his fur is the brown, short fur you usually see on an otter.
- Markings*: None anymore. I found it stupid now.*
*-* Eye color: *Blue, dammit! Always blue from now on!*
- Other features: None
Behavior and Personality: Shy, but open to others. Crazy at some times; calm at others. A good friend.

Skills: Technology skills, film skills, the ability to identify someone's current emotion, can make a good joke, even when they are hiding it in the best of anyone's abilities.
Weaknesses: Usually gives into things, very quiet, can produce awkwardness

Likes: Gaming, studing others, swimming, and pondering on multiple topics.
Dislikes: Ignorance, liars, hypocrites, and hicks.

History: Parents divorced at age 14, had really no effect on him.

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually seen wearing some graphic t-shirt covered with a hoodie that is 3/4 zipped up and some old jeans.

*Picture: *http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3879940/

Goal: To accomplish all of his dreams.
Profession: High School Student
Personal quote: "To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment."
Theme song: "Serve the Servants" - Nirvana (?)
Birthdate: 11-9-94
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: Mom's food.
Favorite drink: Sunkist
Favorite location: Toronto, Canada
Favorite weather: When it's hot. Swimming is so much beter in warm weather!
Favorite color: Red

Least liked food: Tuna casserole
Least liked drink: Hard liquor.
Least liked location: A place with hicks in it.
Least liked weather: Cold, rainy, muddy weather (a.k.a early spring).

Favorite people: Personal: His mother; Celebrity: Jim Gaffigan and Joel McHale
Least liked people: The hicks at his school.
Friends: Not as much as others, but he is closer to them than those others.
Relations: A couple platonic friendships.
Enemies: See "Least liked people".
Significant other: Single
Orientation: Heterosexual


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm there's been a lot more otters lately


----------



## Alstor (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Hmm there's been a lot more otters lately


 Something I noticed, too. Not necessarily a bad thing, IMO.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Something I noticed, too. Not necessarily a bad thing, IMO.



Yeah we need a little more diversity.

Right now we're like 60% canids, 39% felines, and 1% other


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Something I noticed, too. Not necessarily a bad thing, IMO.


but something for me, and maybe even you, to ponder...


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 8, 2010)

> Favorite location: Toronto, Canada



Is where all the cool Otters are.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah we need a little more diversity.
> 
> Right now we're like 60% canids, 39% felines, and 1% other



More like 65% vulpine.



Irreverent said:


> Is where all the cool Otters are.



Tactical nuclear strike en route.


----------



## Kuviare Firetail (Apr 18, 2010)

Lets see... cold, rainy, and muddy weather...

Don't come to Vancouver, as much as we need more otters, you won't like it here. Ever, probably.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> More like 65% vulpine.


 
Oh hay!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Kuviare Firetail said:


> Lets see... cold, rainy, and muddy weather...
> 
> Don't come to Vancouver, as much as we need more otters, you won't like it here. Ever, probably.


But you guys are nice. And I like nice people. :V


----------



## Whisker-Ama (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah we need a little more diversity.
> 
> Right now we're like 60% canids, 39% felines, and 1% other


 
I dont see many felines 
maybe its bcuz i havent been on here long enough XP


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> Oh hay!



I see what you did thar.


----------



## Zseliq (May 10, 2010)

Oh yay another otter.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

It's otter hunting season woot xD


----------



## Alstor (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It's otter hunting season woot xD









Meanie pants!


----------



## Kreevox (May 10, 2010)

I think I will use your bio as a template; it seem's you got a nice layout here that covers plenty of info, and good persona too


----------



## Alstor (May 10, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I think I will use your bio as a template; it seem's you got a nice layout here that covers plenty of info, and good persona too


If you're wondering what template I use, it's this one: [thread]22847[/thread]

But the fact you want to base your character's personality off of mine makes me feel honored. Thank you.


----------



## Kreevox (May 11, 2010)

well, sry to get your hopes up, but it was the template i was emulating not your char, but I like your char, tho, I just made a bio tho, my profile is based more off of Cole McGrath from inFAMOUS. check it out if you want


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> Oh hay!



Hay is for horses.

So you're actually a horse.

Hey.



Alstor said:


> Meanie pants!



The eyes are the windows to a person's soul.

That kid has no eyes.


----------

